
Anonymous exposes "identities of Officers of the Oakland Police" - llambda
http://pastebin.com/csU8PR5G
======
abeppu
The title here is misleading; listed here are the mayor, city administrator,
city council, a city attorney, and the interim chief of police. It's not like
they've listed names or contact info for actual cops.

